# Jacobsen re-power



## JimK (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi,

I have a couple of older ('67-'71 series) L&G tractors made by Jacobsen. One is a Ford 120, the other is a 1450 Super Chief. I have all the major attachments for the Ford that also fit the Jake. They are both Hydros. I got my Jake as a spare without an engine or attachements. It was powered by a Kohler K321, and I am looking for a replacement power plant. I have not been able to find a used replacement Kohler, and choke at the prices of new replacements ($600+). I have found an older Roper lawn tractor locally with a 10hp Tecumseh. It has the same shaft diameter as the Kohler, and I think the same shaft length. Is there any reason I could not use the Tecumseh? Anyone have an alternative suggestion?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't see why it would not work providing everything lines up and there is clearance for the air filter and such. Just as long as you don't need the extra 4Hp of the original engine. What attachments do you have or planning to run?

I used to have a 1974 Jacobsen LT860 8Hp B&S 34" cut tractor. It just had a 3 speed manual.

Mark


----------



## JimK (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Mark. The configuration of the Tecumseh looks about right, including the base bolt pattern. 

My Ford is a 12 hp Kohler, and it has plenty of power for my 42" tiller and the big two stage snow blower. The 10hp tecumseh will probably drive a mower deck and push a trip dozer blade. I would love to put a 14 or 16 on the Jake, but finding a decent used one is difficult. I'll keep looking.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe you'll find a 30 or so year old engine at a show or flee market. Even with less hp. than the original, it might have a heavier flywheel than the newer models and work better. Just have to take the big jobs a little slower than with the Ford.
Good luck with the project.  

Mark


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Jim. As you may or may-not know those engines were used in ALOT of the mowers/tractors of the time.Cubs,fords,Jakes,masseys,and even some of the older gas powered welders and gen sets used these bullet prove singles.I'm sure if you keep asking a reasonable,good working one will turn up. I know two guys local that have collected for years(pulling tractors)and likely have a half dozen but the shipping is mostly the deal stopper when it comes to sending stuff south of the border.I think these tractors(yours) all used the same hydro trans so don't be scared to go up to a twin that turns up as long as you can get all you need for the electrics to hook up.


----------

